# Happy Anniversary!



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Today is our 25th wedding anniversary. It is hard to believe 25 years have past, but we are still the young,







fun-lovng







couple we were 25 years ago. I hope everyone has found (or finds!) that one special person to spend a lifetime of happiness with!

Happy Anniversary, John!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Way to go







Congradulations.

Happy Anniversary

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congratulations - 25 years is a great milestone.









thor


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Wow, 25 years - congratulations! We are spending our 10th this September in our Outback up in Pasco, WA.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

AAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What a great acomplishment!
My hat is off to you two!









Happy Anniversary,
Doug


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY! Enjoy Your Day! sunny


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats to the two of you!!!

You know...those that camp together, stay together.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Happy 25th Wedding Anniversary
John and Karen way two go
I hope you have another 25 years of happiness









Don


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*karen & john*

*happy anniversary*

may you have another 25 wonderful years









darrel


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks to all the well-wishers. We had a great day, even though we both had to work. We are now starting on our NEXT 25!


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Congratulations on 25 years







May the next 25 and more be as great sunny

Bill.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

summergames84 said:


> Happy Anniversary, John!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Anniversary to you both. sunny Wishing you many more.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OH HAPPY DAY!!!





























25 years together - there's alot of life lived in that time and even moe memories made. Here's to the next 25 for the 2 of you!!!


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Hooray! You don't hear good stories like that anymore!








Good job on the hard work, enjoy your day!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

summergames,

Happy (belated) Anniversary! Glad you had a good day.

Enjoy the next 25!

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm glad you chose to spend your milestone anniversary with us here at OUTBACKERS.COM.

Sorry I'm late...I was working. Gotta pay for them mods!


----------

